# New GSD mix puppy, what do you think?



## brookoser (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi everyone! Very excited to share with you our new addition. The shelter knew nothing about him and his siblings so I just wanted to share and ask all of your opinions! They said they "think" he's 12 weeks and mixed, but have no idea what he's mixed with. I will attach some photos.. if I can figure it out! haha!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Maybe GSD/Chow?

He is so cute! :wub:


----------



## brookoser (Jul 23, 2012)

LaRen616 said:


> Maybe GSD/Chow?
> 
> He is so cute! :wub:


thanks!! I have better pics on my phone but I can't figure this out just yet, lol!


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

she looks like a red sable gsd...don't see chow at all.


----------



## brookoser (Jul 23, 2012)

Piper'sgrl said:


> she looks like a red sable gsd...don't see chow at all.











Did this work? Here is a side view 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I don't see chow but do see the GSD. Maybe Lab if that yellow pup behind is a littermate.

I DO see adorable!!!


----------



## brookoser (Jul 23, 2012)

Ooh thanks!!! Do you think he's 12 weeks? Older/younger? 

And nope, the dog behind him is my 13 year old Golden Retriever/Lab.. she just LOVES having a puppy around, LOL!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'm super bad at guessing ages, they either have all their puppy teeth (young) or not (older) which is pretty darn vague and no help for you at all!

Take TONS of photos as he grows. Be cool if the ears both go up and equally adorable if they don't. But love that red/sable color that's going on.


----------



## brookoser (Jul 23, 2012)

haha! Well he definitely has all his puppy teeth still, those tiny little things! Thank you so much for your replies!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Piper'sgrl said:


> she looks like a red sable gsd...don't see chow at all.


My friend had a GSD/Chow mix growing up, they had the dad which was a purebred GSD and their friend had the mom which was a purebred red chow.

He looks similar to this puppy not to mention that this puppy looks like it has black spots on his tongue, Chows have black tongues.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Very cute! Looks very GSD to me....having hard time imagining the mix. The color is...different...but the head/expression look GSD.

Chows have solid black/purple tongues. Many GSDs have black spots on their tongues. My mix Coke has a solid tongue (often the first thing people comment on when they meet him).


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I don't think black on the tongue means anything....my pb has black spots on his tongue.


----------



## brookoser (Jul 23, 2012)

shepherdmom said:


> I don't think black on the tongue means anything....my pb has black spots on his tongue.


beautiful dog!!!!!


----------



## pjvie (Oct 16, 2013)

Don't own a gsd yet (so I am no expert), but while I wait for mine to turn 8 weeks I have scoured the internet looking at puppy pics. Seems pure to me. 

Takes tons of pictures. Just tons. I can't wait to see it as it grows up. BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Years ago we had a little Sheltie mix. She looked a whole lot like your pup. She never got the Sheltie long coat but did get a little fluffy arount the legs and ears. Her coloring was exactly like your boy. She was a great dog and one of my daughter's best friends growing up. 

She came from a Walmart parking lot on Christmas Eve. I was doing last minute (literally) shopping for wrapping paper and a lady walked up to me and handed her to me. Tiny puppy. What could I say? My neighbor kept her that night and on Christmas morning my daughter woke up to a large moving box under the Christmas tree. She still says that pup was the best Christmas present ever.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Thank you. That is a terrible picture, he was at the vet stressing which is why his tongue is hanging so far out. LOL


----------



## brookoser (Jul 23, 2012)

Lilie said:


> Years ago we had a little Sheltie mix. She looked a whole lot like your pup. She never got the Sheltie long coat but did get a little fluffy arount the legs and ears. Her coloring was exactly like your boy. She was a great dog and one of my daughter's best friends growing up.
> 
> She came from a Walmart parking lot on Christmas Eve. I was doing last minute (literally) shopping for wrapping paper and a lady walked up to me and handed her to me. Tiny puppy. What could I say? My neighbor kept her that night and on Christmas morning my daughter woke up to a large moving box under the Christmas tree. She still says that pup was the best Christmas present ever.


What a great story!!!!! This is kinda my boys Christmas present! They are 2 and 3 and they love him to pieces. Wish I could have put him under the Christmas tree! Such a cute idea!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brookoser (Jul 23, 2012)

pjvie said:


> Don't own a gsd yet (so I am no expert), but while I wait for mine to turn 8 weeks I have scoured the internet looking at puppy pics. Seems pure to me.
> 
> Takes tons of pictures. Just tons. I can't wait to see it as it grows up. BEAUTIFUL.


Definitely will.. Love taking photos! Take a billion a day.. between the kids and the new pup! =P

Good luck with your new baby...hope you post pictures, I would like to see!


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

I see a red sable German Shepherd and not a mix. My GSD named Sable (at the bridge now and a shelter rescue) was a red sable and, as a baby, I suspect that she looked just like yours. 

Many shelters simply don't know some of the more unique breed characteristics and colors. Take lots of pictures and you might find that you have a German Shepherd after all .


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

German Shepherd X Mutt. Doesn't always have to be from two purebreds. GSD blood in him definitely. Great looking sturdy pup.


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

brookoser said:


> Hi everyone! Very excited to share with you our new addition. The shelter knew nothing about him and his siblings so I just wanted to share and ask all of your opinions! They said they "think" he's 12 weeks and mixed, but have no idea what he's mixed with. I will attach some photos.. if I can figure it out! haha!


I don't see a mix at all. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brookoser (Jul 23, 2012)

GSDlover143 said:


> I don't see a mix at all.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh really? A few people have said this now! I would feel so lucky snagging a pure bred but I will love him loads either way!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

LaRen616 said:


> My friend had a GSD/Chow mix growing up, they had the dad which was a purebred GSD and their friend had the mom which was a purebred red chow.
> 
> He looks similar to this puppy not to mention that this puppy looks like it has black spots on his tongue, Chows have black tongues.


No lots of other breeds can have black spots on their tongues. Chows tongues are not black but can be blue in colour..This puppy looks like a red sable gsd. again..I see no chow..looks to be around 10-12 weeks.


----------



## brookoser (Jul 23, 2012)

So those of you saying you think he's a red sable, when do you think his ears will pop up? I love those popped up ears to death!


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

between now and 6 months old


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

If he isn't PB, he is high content GSD. Absolutely adorable. Please keep posting pictures, so we can watch him grow. I know you will love him no matter what. That is all that matters.


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Gorgeous boy you have there!


----------



## brookoser (Jul 23, 2012)

Crocky said:


> Gorgeous boy you have there!


Thank you =) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brookoser (Jul 23, 2012)

Here is a picture I took of him over the weekend........

silly pup, I hope those ears go up!


----------



## pjvie (Oct 16, 2013)

WOW. Gosh I had no idea this color existed! Stunning!


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

brookoser said:


> Here is a picture I took of him over the weekend........
> 
> silly pup, I hope those ears go up!


I think they will with time


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

brookoser said:


> Here is a picture I took of him over the weekend........
> 
> silly pup, I hope those ears go up!


Do you have any vids of him running around??


----------



## pjvie (Oct 16, 2013)

GSDlover143 said:


> Do you have any vids of him running around??


Seconded. And I want to see a picture the second those ears go up!!

Sorry to be demanding, but you've got a cutie.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I love the tongue Taz used to have a tongue like that. Cute pup!


----------



## brookoser (Jul 23, 2012)

pjvie said:


> Seconded. And I want to see a picture the second those ears go up!!
> 
> Sorry to be demanding, but you've got a cutie.


I can take one tomorrow ! I can't figure out how to get videos to work on here unless I upload it to YouTube so I will do that tomorrow! Promise!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

I also think it's a red sable GSD pup. More GSD than anything else if he is a mix. ADORABLE!!! 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Do you know how much he weighs? You may be able to get the age from the weighs chart. He looks about 9-11 weeks to me. 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

brookoser said:


> I can take one tomorrow ! I can't figure out how to get videos to work on here unless I upload it to YouTube so I will do that tomorrow! Promise!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I don't think you can upload vids without YouTube on here haha but yeah post away when you do!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brookoser (Jul 23, 2012)

SummerGSDLover said:


> I also think it's a red sable GSD pup. More GSD than anything else if he is a mix. ADORABLE!!!
> 
> *-*Summer*-*


He weighs 18 lbs now, he was 13 when he came home last Saturday so he gained 5 lbs the week he was here! That seems crazy to me lol!


----------



## brookoser (Jul 23, 2012)

SummerGSDLover said:


> I also think it's a red sable GSD pup. More GSD than anything else if he is a mix. ADORABLE!!!
> 
> *-*Summer*-*


Whoops didn't even see this reply. Thanks!! I agree with you though I think he's younger than 12 weeks


----------



## brookoser (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey!!! Here's the video! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2edJCBFGApQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I do think something else is there besides GSD.
That is one super adorable puppy! Put a huge smile on my face. And I am going to go watch the vid again!


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

brookoser said:


> Hey!!! Here's the video! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2edJCBFGApQ&feature=youtu.be


Hmm after watching Bentley run around he almost looks mixed. But high content GSD  he is freaking cute!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brookoser (Jul 23, 2012)

GSDlover143 said:


> Hmm after watching Bentley run around he almost looks mixed. But high content GSD  he is freaking cute!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The shelter did say he was mixed but didn't know what he was mixed with! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brookoser (Jul 23, 2012)

GSDlover143 said:


> Do you have any vids of him running around??





Sunflowers said:


> I do think something else is there besides GSD.
> That is one super adorable puppy! Put a huge smile on my face. And I am going to go watch the vid again!


Thank you!! I'm glad he could put a smile on your face =D


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

He looks like some of the Rottweiler/German Shepherd mix puppies I have seen. 
Sheilah


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi again. I found the weight chart. According to weight (roughly)... Well... Surprise. Haha 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## brookoser (Jul 23, 2012)

SummerGSDLover said:


> Hi again. I found the weight chart. According to weight (roughly)... Well... Surprise. Haha
> 
> *-*Summer*-*


Well not sure if he's full bred but holy moly he may only be 2 months? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

After watching the video I also think he's mixed so that weight chart won't work. Definitely GSD. I'm almost inclined to agree about the Rottie mix based on how he runs. My Rott mix ran (loped) like that and almost ran like a deer. Haha. He is adorable. I just want to skoosh him. *grin* Guess you could always do one of those DNA tests but I'm not sure how accurate they are.

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## brookoser (Jul 23, 2012)

SummerGSDLover said:


> After watching the video I also think he's mixed so that weight chart won't work. Definitely GSD. I'm almost inclined to agree about the Rottie mix based on how he runs. My Rott mix ran (loped) like that and almost ran like a deer. Haha. He is adorable. I just want to skoosh him. *grin* Guess you could always do one of those DNA tests but I'm not sure how accurate they are.
> 
> *-*Summer*-*


I was also thinking Rottie mix he gallops around a lot lol! I've only seen him take off once when we took him to the park and he's a fast little booger! His litter mates were darker than him and one was black, he was the most brown/red of them all.


----------



## brookoser (Jul 23, 2012)

SummerGSDLover said:


> After watching the video I also think he's mixed so that weight chart won't work. Definitely GSD. I'm almost inclined to agree about the Rottie mix based on how he runs. My Rott mix ran (loped) like that and almost ran like a deer. Haha. He is adorable. I just want to skoosh him. *grin* Guess you could always do one of those DNA tests but I'm not sure how accurate they are.
> 
> *-*Summer*-*


I don't know if I care that much to do a DNA test, although I am super curious because to me the german shepherd traits are so dominant! I loved everyone's input and thank you so much for welcoming me to this community and sharing your interest in watching Bentley grow. It makes it more exciting for me! Is there a way to "friend" people on here? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brookoser (Jul 23, 2012)

Currently he's being terrorized by the kids lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

He's adorable. Enjoy that sleepy stage because it sure doesn't last long! 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

He is SUCH a good puppy. I love his interaction with your son and your Golden. Your little boy is adorable as well. Please keep sharing pictures. LOVE them!


----------



## brookoser (Jul 23, 2012)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> He is SUCH a good puppy. I love his interaction with your son and your Golden. Your little boy is adorable as well. Please keep sharing pictures. LOVE them!


I didn't even post the video of my youngest putting a cup over his nose trying to feed him and give him water from his kitchen lol! He is very good with my boys which I'm surprised about, and he's a quick learner. He doesn't jump on them at all, only took two days to learn that!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brookoser (Jul 23, 2012)

Bentley post of the day!








<3


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

brookoser said:


> Bentley post of the day!
> View attachment 144553
> 
> 
> <3


Beautiful!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Given the "thickness" of his gorgeous little body, I want to say Lab/Shep. Whatever- he is so handsome and seems so great with your son.


----------

